# Bathurst Homebrew Competition 2006 Details



## pint of lager (21/7/06)

BATHURST HOMEBREW COMP. 2006

The 2006 Bathurst Homebrew competition will be held on Friday 15th and Saturday 16th September at the Kelso Hotel, Great Western Highway, Kelso (On the outskirts of Bathurst).

The Categories and Styles will remain the same as previous years. All details, entry forms, etc are available from me and will be on some web sites and homebrew stores within a couple of weeks. If you want I can E-Mail most details now if you require them. My E-Mail address is [email protected] or Phone 0417 084 044

We are just finalising sponsors and supporters so if you are interested in helping out then please let me know ASAP.

This year we are unable to give any financial support towards fuel costs or accommodation. We just dont have the money to go around anymore. Accommodation is available at the Kelso Hotel in their Motel section at $65 per Single or $85 per Double Room. You will need to contact them direct to book accommodation ASAP as they only have 12 rooms to let out. Their Phone Number is 02 6331 6675 
Please let me know if you are able to come, as without your assistance as judges and helpers we cannot run this competition. Lunch will be provided on the Friday and Saturday but all other meals will be at your own cost.

There will be the usual Presentation Night on the Saturday night at the Hotel with some giveaways on the night. The cost will be $30 per head which includes a 3 course meal as well as beer and wine and soft drink. We can cater for about 100 people on the night so you had better get in early and book and pay for your seat ASAP.

If you require any more information then please let me know.




Yours in Brewing
Brian Noyes (The Bigfella)

--------------------------------------------------------
details posted by pint of lager for the bigfella


----------



## homekegger1 (27/7/06)

Just doing a little reading of the comp detail on the Country Brewer website and if I am not mistaken, one needs to have 6 entry's into the comp in order to win a prize. Not a hard task by any measure of course. However, the $7 fee per entry means that in order to win a prize one needs to spend at least $42 just to be in the running for a trophy. I understand that if you do not qualify for the trophies judges comments etc.. will be sent to you letting you know how you went, however, as a social brewer like myself who thinks that one in every 5 - 10 brews is a masterpiece, it makes it hard for me to decide to actually send something in. 

I keg my brews as a rule of thumb and bottle what is left over, so my collection of bottle is limited. I use the half litre bottle of grolsh to bottle what I have, which means I would need to send in 2 of every brew just to qualify(And these grolsh bottles are hard to come by) 

This is by no means a bitch season against the organisers of a fine homebrewing comp, I just wanted to express my opinion about something that I thought I could have taken part of, but feel I can't because I am sort of on the outside I guess. 

Damn I think this strong ale I am drinking would have done alright too...

Cheers

HK


----------



## Stuster (28/7/06)

> To qualify for trophies and awards each class MUST have received a minimum of 6 entries.



I think it means that to win in one category, there need to be six entries in that categories. Just so that if there are only two entries in the strong lager category, nobody wins the prize.


----------



## homekegger1 (28/7/06)

Stuster said:


> > To qualify for trophies and awards each class MUST have received a minimum of 6 entries.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it means that to win in one category, there need to be six entries in that categories. Just so that if there are only two entries in the strong lager category, nobody wins the prize.



Oh I see, That actualy makes a little more sense to a drunk bastard like me... 

Thanks Stu for the insight, opened my eyes a little...

Cheers

HK


----------



## T.D. (28/7/06)

How do these things usually work re non-Bathurst residents submitting entries? If you enter a beer is it necessary to deliver it in person or is there a HBS or someone else who is collecting entires and taking them up in one hit? I would love to enter a few beers but I will struggle to get myself up there in person. Sorry for the ignorance on my part - I have never participated in this comp before...

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Stuster (28/7/06)

T.D.

you can give Country Brewer your entries. Click on the link on the Country Brewer site.


----------



## T.D. (28/7/06)

Beaudy, thanks Stuster :beerbang:


----------



## mikem108 (1/9/06)

Don't forget today is the last day to get your entries in.


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/9/06)

mikem108 said:


> Don't forget today is the last day to get your entries in.



No it's not, if you are sending entries to the Bathurst drop off you have until the 9th Sept :super: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Doc (1/9/06)

mikem108 said:


> Don't forget today is the last day to get your entries in.



Yep. Off to drop mine off now.

Doc


----------



## big d (1/9/06)

Got my entries form via the mail but due to extremely low stocks will not be entering this year.Hopefully next year will be back on top of things.


Big D


----------



## Josh (4/9/06)

I just entered my Wit to see how it goes. I think it's pretty good.


----------



## Barry (14/9/06)

Off to Bathurst with a brewing mate tomorrow, 5.30 am, to help with the comp. Hope to see some AHBers there.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (14/9/06)

Barry said:


> Off to Bathurst with a brewing mate tomorrow, 5.30 am, to help with the comp. Hope to see some AHBers there.



If it's like most years, Barry will need the mate to carry the prizes home.  

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## pint of lager (18/9/06)

This year's Bathurst Competition is over. 

As in other years, the weekend went very smoothly. Brian and Gay Noyes did the organising of the competition, then with great teamwork from a happy band of volunteers the whole event rolled out. 

To run a competition you need an organiser, a venue, sponsors, judges, bottle washers, tally keepers, stewards, entries, awards and a presentation. Then they all have to come together . To see the event running so well without a hiccuph is a credit to everyone involved. 

Here are the major awards. 

Grand Champion Beer 
Sponsored by Bathurst Trophies and Gifts 
Simon Barrett 

Champion Bathurst District Beer 
Sponsored by B - Rock 993 FM 
Robin McLachlan 

Champion Bathurst District Beer ( Runner Up ) 
Sponsored by B - Rock 993 FM 
Phillipa Jarrett 


Most Successful Exhibitor of Show 
Sponsored by The Kelso Hotel , Kelso
Darren Robinson 

Will post the rest of the results later today.


----------



## roach (18/9/06)

Looks like AHB members dominated. Congrats to Pint of Lager, Doc, Guest Lurker and other winners. :beer:


----------



## Doc (18/9/06)

A big congrats to the Bathurst Comp team. Great to see it return. 
Well done GL. Top work. What beer was it.
Congrats to PoL too. Runner up and a nice prize.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (18/9/06)

Congrats Doc, PoL and GL!

Doc, which of your brews did you enter? Hop Whompus? or the Evil Twin?


----------



## barfridge (18/9/06)

Good to see the WA flag flying high, and for once it wasn't Asher (no, we're not jealous of you mate). 

WD to GL, PoL and Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/9/06)

Congratulations to Pint of Lager, Doc and Guest Lurker. I hope we get to see the recipes up in the recipe section, not a bad result for AHB either  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Doc (18/9/06)

Samwise Gamgee said:


> Congrats Doc, PoL and GL!
> 
> Doc, which of your brews did you enter? Hop Whompus? or the Evil Twin?



Hey SG, 

I entered the Hop Whompus, Evil Twin, Alt and Dubbel.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jye (18/9/06)

Congratulations guys :beer:

Doc how did the Evil Twin go? I received a bronze for mine in the QAAWBG but havent got the score sheets back yet.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/9/06)

Well done Doc, that Hop Whompus is sensational mate :chug: 

Congrats to GL and POL as well. Looking forward to seeing the final results list.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (18/9/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Congratulations to Pint of Lager, Doc and Guest Lurker. I hope we get to see the recipes up in the recipe section, not a bad result for AHB either
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Yes well done guys,and Phillipa :super: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (18/9/06)

Yes congrats everyone - looking forward to seeing the full result sheets. :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## goatherder (18/9/06)

Congrats Doc, PoL, Guest Lurker, great result for AHB.

the full results are up by the way:

http://countrybrewer.com.au/webcontent107.htm

I scored two 2nd places, I'm very happy with that.  

Thanks to everyone involved in the comp, great work!


----------



## DJR (18/9/06)

goatherder said:


> Congrats Doc, PoL, Guest Lurker, great result for AHB.
> 
> the full results are up by the way:
> 
> ...



Well done Stuster - 3rd in the APA category, and 2nd with the Cal Common. Is that 2 medals from 2 entries?

Congrats to everyone else too, now let's see what the NSW champs bring.


----------



## Stuster (18/9/06)

Thanks, DJR.  

FWIW, the California Common was no-chill. :super:


----------



## goatherder (18/9/06)

Stuster said:


> Thanks, DJR.
> 
> FWIW, the California Common was no-chill. :super:




hehe. My Ordinary Bitter was too.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/9/06)

Doc said:


> A big congrats to the Bathurst Comp team. Great to see it return.
> Well done GL. Top work. What beer was it.
> Congrats to PoL too. Runner up and a nice prize.
> 
> ...



Great to see Bathurst in business again. Nice work Doc, POL and the rest. Mine was an Eng Barley Wine I entered last year. Chiller wrote on his judge sheet "Bit rough, send it back next year". So I did!




goatherder said:


> Stuster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, DJR.
> ...



Teehee. More judges incapable of tasting DMS or botulism spores.


----------



## pint of lager (18/9/06)

B ROCK 99.3 FM - RESULTS 2006 HOME BREW COMPETITION

Class 1 - Low Alcohol - 11 entries

Lorraine Young, Sydney	Leon Reinsma, Sydney	Peter Shea, Sydney 
Steward	Robyn Dive, Sydney 

O'Neill, Tony	Australian Light	Kit - Coopers	103.5	1
Everett, Nathan	Pale Ale	Kit - Rapid Creek 99 2
Stephens, Larry	Australian Light	Kit - Tooheys	95.5	3
Clark, Andrew	English Dark Mild	Mash 94.5	HC
Barrett, Simon	English Dark Mild	Mash 90	HC

Class 2 - Australian/American Draught - 24 entries 

Judges Phillipa Jarratt, Bathurst	Lorraine Young, Sydney	Ross Mewburn, Blayney 
Steward	David Scott, Bathurst 

Robinson, Darren	American Pale Ale	Mash	113.5	1
Simpson, Scott	Australian Pale/DraughtExtract	104	2
Upton, Stuart	American Pale Ale	Mash	102.5	3
Clifton, Jason	American Pale Ale	Mash	101	HC
Halloran, Alan	American Pale Ale	Mash	100.5	HC

Class 3 - Pale Ale - 11 entries
Judges 
Lorraine Young, Sydney	Peter Symons, Sydney	Phillipa Jarrett, Bathurst 
Steward	David Scott, Bathurst 

Hilleary, Jo-anne	English Pale	Mash	103	1
Upton, Stuart	California Common (Steam)Mash	99	2
Frkovic, Rick	English Pale	Mash	95	3
Bryant, Geoffrey	English Pale	Mash	89	HC
Cranston, Barry	English Pale	Mash	88	HC

Class 4 - Bitter Ale - 15 entries

Judges Collin Wiggins, Bathurst	Leon Reinsma, Sydney	Peter Shea, Sydney 
Steward	Ross Mewburn, Blayney 

Gillman, Mark	English Special Bitter	TCB X-Tract	115	1
Simpson, Scott	English Ordinary Bitter	Mash	114	2
Anderson, Aaron	Australian Bitter	Kit - Wals 100.5	3
Wiggins, Graeme	Australian Bitter	Kit - Wetpak 96	HC
Cranston, Barry	English Special Bitter	Mash 95	HC

Class 5 - Dark Ale - 40 entries
Judges	Judge	Judge	Judge 
Barry Cranston, Sydney	Adrian Davies, Freemans Reach	Eric Young, Sydney 
Steward	Robyn Dive, Sydney 

Griffiths, Nick	Robust Porter	Kit - Coopers	122	1
Wawn, David	Australian Old	Kit - Coopers	119.5	2
Cranston, Barry	Robust Porter	Mash 119	3
Cranston, Barry	Scottish Export 80/-	Mash 116	HC
Lindsay, Philip	Australian Old	Kit - Rapid Creek	115	HC

Class 6 - Strong Ale - 12 entries
Judges	Judge	Judge	Judge 
Mark Gillman, Bathurst	Lindsay Dive, Sydney	Craig Somerville, Sydney 
Steward	Ross Mewburn, Blayney 

Barrett, Simon	English Barley Wine	Mash	129	1
Cranston, Barry	Strong Scotch Ale	Mash	123	2
Daniel, James	American IPA	Kit - ESB	122	3
Cranston, Barry	British Strong Bitter	Mash	115.5	HC
Bryant, Geoffrey	Strong Scotch Ale	Mash	111.5	HC

Class 7 - Stout - 18 entries

JudgesNick Griffiths, Portland	Leon Reinsma, Sydney	Henri Hendriksen, Wallerawang 
Steward	Ray Primmer, Bathurst	David Douglas, Sydney 

Cranston, Barry	Foreign Extra	Mash 122	1
Davies, David	Dry - Classic Irish	Kit - Rapid Creek	118.5	2
Tyack, Daniel	Sweet Milk/Cream	Kit - Wals 106.5	3
Wiggins, Collin	Sweet Milk/Cream	Kit Rapid Creek	106	HC
Cranston, Barry	Foreign Extra	Mash	103.5	HC

Class 8 - Pale Continental Lager - 18 entries

Judges	Craig Deacon, Sydney	Lindsay Dive, Sydney	Craig Somerville, Sydney 
Steward	Mark Gillman, Bathurst 

Cranston, Barry	Oktoberfest	Mash	126	1
Cranston, Barry	Helles Mash	122.5	2
Clifton, Jason	German Pilsner	Mash	121.5	3
Jarrett, Phillipa	Oktoberfest	Mash	119	HC
Clark, Andrew	German Pilsner	Mash	116.5	HC

Class 9 - Dark Lager - 6 entries

Judges	Lorraine Young, Sydney	Eric Young, Sydney	Adrian Davies, Freemans Reach 
Steward	Robyn Dive, Sydney 

Halloran, Alan	Schwarzbier	Mash	107.5	1
Clark, Andrew	Schwarzbier	Mash	93	2
Cranston, Barry	Schwarzbier	Mash	89	3
Davies, David	Munich Dunkel	Kit - Brewferm	85	HC
Murphy, Laurie	Munich Dunkel	Kit - Morgans	82	HC

Class 10 - Strong Lager - 4 entries

Judges	Eric Young, Sydney	Adrian Davies, Freemans Reach	Lorraine Young, Sydney 
Steward	Robyn Dive, Sydney 

Cranston, Barry	Maibock Mash	122	1
Shea, Peter	Traditional Bock	Kit -ESB	112.5	2
Cranston, Barry	Traditional Bock	Mash	107	3



Class 11 - Other Lager - 19 entries

Judges Peter Symons, Sydney	Henri Hendriksen, Wallerawang	Leon Reinsma, Sydney 
Steward	David Douglas, Sydney 

Broderick, Graham	Mexican Lager	Kit - Coopers	100	1
Navarro, John	Boston Style Apple Lager	Extract	94.5	2
Jones, Aaron	Australian Lager	Kit - Wals 93	3
Clark, Andrew	Australian Lager	Mash 92	HC
Innovations T & H	Mexican Lager	Kit - Coopers	91	HC

Class 12 - Wheat Beer - 8 entries

Judges Craig Deacon, Sydney	Barry Cranston, Sydney	Henri Hendriksen, Wallerawang
Steward	Phillipa Jarrett, Bathurst 

Birt, David Bavarian Weizen	Mash 101.5	1
Page, Chris	American Wheat	Mash 96	2
Halsey, Andrew	Australian Wheat	TCB X-Tract	88.5	3
Young, Eric	Bavarian Weizen	Mash 86.5	HC
Brennan, Michael	Australian Wheat	Kit - Wals 81	HC *

Class 13 - Belgian/French Specialty - 11 entries

Judges Craig Deacon, Sydney	Craig Somerville, Sydney	Lindsay Dive, Sydney 
Steward	Nick Griffiths, Portland 

McLachlan, Robin	Dubbel	TCB X-Tract	124.5	1
McLachlan, Robin	Dubbel	TCB X-Tract	116.5	2
Robinson, Darren	Dubbel Mash 116	3
Clifton, Jason	Belgian Pale Ale	Mash	114.5	HC
Cranston, Barry	Tripel Mash	111	HC *

* on count back 

Grand Champion Beer
Sponsored by Bathurst Trophies and Gifts
Simon Barrett

Champion Bathurst District Beer
Sponsored by B-Rock 99.3 FM
Robin McLachlan

Champion Bathurst District Beer (Runner Up)
Sponsored by B-Rock 99.3 FM
Phillipa Jarrett

Most Successful Exhibitor of Show
Sponsored by The Kelso Hotel, Kelso
Darren Robinson


Other Personnel providing their services for the competition

Head Organiser of Competition - Brian Noyes
Chief Administrator - Gay Noyes
Administration Assistants -
Kath Mooney, Luisa Deacan, Di Mewburn, Sonia Primer, Chris Mooney
Organiser/Supervisor - Judging Panels - John Williams
Cool Room Assistants- Trevor Booth, Reg Barrett

Many thanks for a job well done to everyone else who assisted in a number of ways, ie catering, cleaning, setting up, to ensure the smooth running of the competition.


----------



## Armstrong (20/9/06)

A personal thanks and congratulations to those who scored places with Country Brewer products.

TCB Wetpaks, Wal's, X-tract & Rapid Creek won 13 prizes in Bathurst this year and we are wrapped!

Great to see some of our mash brewers taking out awards too ... Well done Alan & Jason!

Congrats to the Bathurst brewers for another great competion.


----------



## mikem108 (20/9/06)

Bollocks....How can you check that your entries even made it to the comp?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (20/9/06)

If your beer was judged you should be receiving the judges notes in the mail wouldn't you?


----------



## mikem108 (20/9/06)

Cool, I'm just jealous of the winners. Congrats to the AHB AG posse!


----------



## crozdog (20/9/06)

Congrats guys.

Stuart & goatherder - better post your results in the recent "no chill" discussion. I'm sure Darren would be interested to hear of your success using this method.  

Crozdog


----------



## pint of lager (20/9/06)

Everyone who entered will recieve their judging sheets. 

These and the awards are in the post. Sydney people will probably be recieving theirs today. Interstate people will be a day or two later.

Looking forward to next year's comp already.


----------



## Stuster (20/9/06)

Woohoo, judging sheets arrived a few minutes ago. Plus two silver plates.   

*(Head swells up like balloon.)*

Thanks for all those who worked on this.


----------



## big d (20/9/06)

Congratulations all.Great to see familiar names in the winners circle.Looking forward to entering next year.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Darren (21/9/06)

crozdog said:


> Congrats guys.
> 
> Stuart & goatherder - better post your results in the recent "no chill" discussion. I'm sure Darren would be interested to hear of your success using this method.
> 
> Crozdog



Well done to all the winners.

Stuart and Goatherder,

See I told you. If you chilled the beer quickly you may have picked up some firsts  

cheers

Darren


----------



## Stuster (21/9/06)

Darren said:


> Stuart and Goatherder,
> 
> See I told you. If you chilled the beer quickly you may have picked up some firsts



If only we'd listened to wise Uncle Darren. :lol:


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/9/06)

Stuster said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart and Goatherder,
> ...



Yeah you could do worse than listen to Uncle Darren.

In 2004 he gave me some advice on how to brew a barley wine on the Grumpys forum, along with Pedro of Gulf Brewery, and that is the beer that won at Bathurst.

For anyone interested the details of that beer are here


----------



## Darren (21/9/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Stuster said:
> 
> 
> > Darren said:
> ...



Hey I remember that,

You said you were going to send me one  

cheers

Darren


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/9/06)

Darren said:


> Hey I remember that,
> 
> You said you were going to send me one
> 
> ...



Long memory! Yes I did, and I am planning to make good that promise, once I get the notes back from Bathurst and confirm they definitely did like the beer, and didnt accidentally get it mixed up with one of Barrys.


----------



## Barry (21/9/06)

Good Day GL
Tell you a story about your barley wine. Several judges were standing around after judging with the strong ales just finishing. The strong ale judges were just finishing their scores/comments for the last one. The overheard praise was so high the main steward poured a few samples for those standing around. I must say it was so smooth, port/muscat flavours, an excellent version of the style. When the strong ale judges called for the remainer of the bottle, just to be sure even though they had finished the jug it came in, the bottle was empty, no one could explain it (the score sheets had already been submitted). So it was very well appreciated BOS.


----------



## Coodgee (21/9/06)

just out of curiosity, do kit beers always rate so highly?


----------



## Barry (21/9/06)

The judges and the stewards have no idea how the beer was made. Well made beers, to style, go well in comps.


----------



## mikem108 (22/9/06)

My beers where judged "not to style" although considered very drinkable and well made but no hint was given as to what style I should have entered them in. Looking foward to the ISB brew day for some help on this.
The way one form read was if you don't make a Guinness copy then you haven't made a stout !


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/9/06)

Barry wrote,
'The judges and the stewards have no idea how the beer was made.'

Barry,
True, but it doesn't stop some from guessing/ presuming. 
I remember one comment a few yrs back ' Needs more maltodextrin'!!!!!! 
Oh dear.
Further, can you imagine the look I'd get if I asked our mutual friend for a packet of said brewing additive?


Rgds,
Peter

PS What happened to the Munich Dunkel @ Bathurst? Did you not enter it?


----------

